

New Test Finds 580 Fatal Diseases Before Conception - edw519
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/parent-carrier-test-eliminate-scourge-rare-childhood-diseases/story?id=12632510

======
zdw
Upsides of this - "before conception" means that it avoids the whole abortion
debate.

Downsides of this - once the insurance companies realize this, if you score
badly on the "might create offspring with medical problems" they'd figure out
a way to charge you for doing such.

Weird angle - if you were looking to have kids, would a good score on
something like this be worthy to put on a dating site?

